# Must see for Skyline GTR lovers



## Sniper (Jul 19, 2003)

Skyline Joke


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

typical "hit the lights"-accident 
I´d also take the stagea in the background, or just the engine of the "damaged" GT R

I´ll never get my hands below my belly-button from now on


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Holy Sh1t !!     

A member of TEAM Bayside is no more     

I wonder what kind of speeds are required to do that much damage. ??

Does anyone know if the skyline is considered a "Strong" car, or not a very good accident car??

James.


----------



## Sniper (Jul 19, 2003)

Hii,Thanks for Replyes
How Do you Think That Happen?!
i'll never Drive My Car ToDay!!!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Sniper said:


> *How Do you Think That Happen?!*


I think the skill line was overtaken by the speed/g-force parabola     





He lifted off !!


James.


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

I'm thinking that's tree damage. Those things just don't budge with all those roots.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

As my brother Sherlock might say, 'No, there is no sign of dirt or mud even on the tyres, there are no 'smears' from the crushed cellulose of the tree itself or bark therefore that is a lamp-post or a road side Monopodium Gantry. The impression speaks 355.6mm CHS to me.'


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

A lamp post would have easily given way with an impact of that size and wouldn't have left such an impact on the car.

Could very well be a bridge gantry or something else though.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Thorin said:


> *I'm thinking that's tree damage. Those things just don't budge with all those roots. *


A timber bridge gantry?


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

Mycroft said:


> *A timber bridge gantry?  *


Yawn.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 4, 2002)

do they use Wood in Japan !!


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Apparently for Bridges and Gantries... Yes!!!


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

RedHotGTR said:


> *do they use Wood in Japan !! *


Yep they sure do. Along with indestructable lamp-post's alledgedly.


----------



## R34 GTT Boy (Jan 10, 2002)

Perhaps it crashed into Godzillas leg in Tokyo High Street, I here that Godzilla, Godzouki and Pokemon freely roam the streets over there.

Andy

"Sorry, what was that mother? time for the medication? I'll be right down"


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

LOL


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

None of these reasons...
Just asked the driver:
He didn´t want his wife re-enter the car and so he held the door closed from inside, now belonging to the picture guess how much he wanted her to stay outside...


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

What surprise me is how well the carbon bonnet held up. I would've thought that it would be splintered in half but it looks OK. Can't say that for anything else. Ouch!

Cya O!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Gio,

I know you're gonna come up with some dead simple explanation as to how you can tell its got a carbon bonnet, but HOW????????

Cheers,

J.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

can´t see any hint for a carbon hood?!? looks pretty much standard to me-besides that little scratch below the doorlock


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Andreas,

If you look at the rear nearside you can see a NACA duct over where the rear turbo would be, but I thought this was standard VS2 and was used on ally bonnets too.

That can be the only explanation....................I dont know squat about the finer points of skylinedom !!! heheheh

J.....................


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Yes looks like the air duct on the VspecII bonnet (it is alloy isn´t it?!)


----------



## ColinR (Feb 2, 2003)

I think the hint to it being a Vspec 2 and having a carbon hood might be the clear repeater lens.. Just a thought.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

bladerider said:


> *Gio,
> 
> I know you're gonna come up with some dead simple explanation as to how you can tell its got a carbon bonnet, but HOW????????
> 
> ...


Simple... No worries. The NACA duct bonnet introduced with the V-Spec II was carbon. Bonnets on models prior to this were aluminium alloy. Having said that, I'm not guaranteeing that the car in question is a V-Spec II, however, it does have a V-Spec II bonnet. Class dismissed! 

Cya O!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

See,

I knew you were simple!!!

   

I mean............that your explanation would be simple    

lolol

Cheers matey,

James.........


----------



## ColinR (Feb 2, 2003)




----------



## Project 400 (Sep 20, 2002)

Thorin said:


> *A lamp post would have easily given way with an impact of that size and wouldn't have left such an impact on the car.
> 
> Could very well be a bridge gantry or something else though. *


If it was a huuuuuge signpost near a dual carriageway then they can do that sort of damage easy. They are near enough a foot in diameter. I know I found out the hard way


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

easy...

the guy just didnt make it in before the lift door closed...


----------

